# Frankie Brown's Free Projects



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm sure many of you have visited Frankie's site, but for those who haven't, you should visit her site and browse through all four pages. There are all kinds of patterns there with pictures to view.

http://www.ravelry.com/designers/frankie-brown

These patterns are all free; however she does ask for donations to her favorite charity - Childrens Liver Disease Foundation

She has some restrictions on her patterns as she states on the first page.

Sharon


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you for posting this. All of her designs are wonderful. I can't wait to try them.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! She *is * creative.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks for pointing me in that direction lovely patterns.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Lovely patterns. Thanks for posting xx


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

such cool stuff. saw some stuff and put it in my ravelry library to try. thanks for posting :thumbup:


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

What a fabulous site!!!!!! Thank you so much for the referal!


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the site. I am very familiar with the foundation as I have a close friend who lost a daughter to a
liver disease she was born with many years ago. It certainly will be my intention of making a donation, as it is a very worthwhile cause.
I also will try some of the fantastic patterns she has designed.


----------



## BeaStitcher (Nov 18, 2011)

Thank you, Knitknack, it's good to know that you will make a donation. I'm sorry to hear of your friend's loss. 

Thank you, everyone, I'm happy to know you like the site. I've seen bits and pieces of her work, but this is the first time I've seen it all. 

Happy knitting,

Sharon


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Oh, ya. Thanks so much for the link.


----------



## grandmatky (Mar 12, 2011)

What a talented and gifted needleperson! Wow!


----------



## BryantShirley (Sep 8, 2017)

I am in need of some printable free crochet patterns. I want to make a wreath with flowers. Would appreciate all help. Thanks in advance


----------

